# alright pros. i need a idea



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

doing a rod for a customer and he is like theeeeeeeeeeeee ******* of pensacola. how could i do like a camo cross wrap or weave??? any ideas


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Just do the blank with a hydro graphic camo... you want have to do a cross wrap


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

already got the blank lol already got a base wrap layed down


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Just weave in ROLL TIDE ROLL and should be perfect!!!!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

just do a mix of olive drabs, greens (dark and light), tans and a little gold metallic....should do the trick


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe this? i don't know anything about rod building but this may be what u r looking for and maybe the camo grips you can get

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/rod-building/150072-gf900m-camo-tiger-wrap.html


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting take on a tiger wrap. I have never seen one done in those colors. Looks good.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

samoajoe said:


> Just weave in ROLL TIDE ROLL and should be perfect!!!!


 
I'll take one.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i figured out how to do it, whether or not it looks good is the question.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Post up some pics and lets see what you got.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

alright, give me a week or so gotta wait on my colors to come in


----------

